# Anybody have dental implants?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

How did you find the procedure, etc?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife has full implants. IIRC, she got all the holes drilled at once so that came with a bit of a recovery. Otherwise no issues, just a bit time consuming with multiple, but often short, appointments. She saw a prosthodontist, not one of those "Full Implants in Day" docs (they just seemed too good to be true). She's happy with them.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

My wife has them. She said getting them was the single most painful thing she has even done in her life, but she's very pleased with the result.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I have heard they are not that bad...I would just have to get one done.

Why is it painful??


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I have one implant. I have had it for many years. I'm sure the process is probably much better now than when I had mine done. The doc put me in la la land, so no pain when he put the implant in, but there was pain afterward. It wasn't excruciating, but it was very uncomfortable for a while afterward. But, you will get pain meds and they do help.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

How much did it cost? How long did the whole process take on average? 

I have two molar teeth missing both at the back same side upper.

I figure if I just leave it then eventually my jaw will be all sunken in one day when I am old.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Go for it! I have 3 implants. The oldest is 20 years old, and is still doing fine.

Mine were not painful, because I was loaded up with anesthetic injections at the sites and on gas as well. At a couple of points I did have to ask for more anesthetic though. The jaw bone was a little sore for a few days, but not that bad.

The first one took the longest because it was done at a dental college by a student. It didn't hurt, but took so long that I felt like I might suffocate because of the germ shield covering my whole mouth. The drilling vibration was a bit unnerving too since the student took so long. The end product was excellent however.

The other 2 were done by an experienced dental surgeon, who was incredibly fast!

I would do it again! Implants help prevent bone loss, and looks great. Later if you get dentures, they can attach to the implants.

Buy a water flosser to keep the post clean below the gum line. I recommend the Shower Flosser https://showerfloss.com/ because it is inexpensive, and you use it while already in the shower. Counter top flossers have to be filled, and water sprays everywhere while you are using them.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

highwood said:


> How much did it cost? How long did the whole process take on average?
> 
> I have two molar teeth missing both at the back same side upper.
> 
> I figure if I just leave it then eventually my jaw will be all sunken in one day when I am old.


The surgery is about $2K and the crown is about $1K. Less if you have insurance.

From placing the post and letting the bone grow to it to getting your crown, it takes about 8 to 12 weeks.

Preventing bone loss is a big reason for getting an implant, not to mention, in your case you will be able to eat on that side of your mouth again!

As long as you have missing molar teeth, the molars that would normally be touching them when you chew will begin to float up or down into the space over time, so don't wait too long.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

My sister in law had a "full set" about 2 months ago. She is very happy with the results, and said the pain was minimal. I believe the cost was around $5k. She looks great, worth every penny. 

If you use a reputable dentist, with plenty of experience with the procedure, you'll be just fine. Don't wait too long! :grin2:


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am sitting here kind of upset because going thru the process and forking out at least 4K for a tooth is not really thrilling.

BUt what choice do I have...we have dual insurance but neither insurance covers dental implants at all...


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

My dad always jokes about how he has a 'Mercedes' in his mouth. ha ha But even thou he hates going thru the many appts and procedures, he is happy with them...


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am sitting here kind of upset because going thru the process and forking out at least 4K for a tooth is not really thrilling.
> 
> BUt what choice do I have...we have dual insurance but *neither insurance covers dental implants at all*...


You might check if they will cover the tooth or crown that sits on top of the actual implant post.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Araucaria said:


> You might check if they will cover the tooth or crown that sits on top of the actual implant post.


yeah that is what somebody told me that the crown might be covered. I will ask today at my consultation when they put forth the predetermination for insurance. that would be huge as that would be half the price.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

highwood said:


> yeah that is what somebody told me that the crown might be covered. I will ask today at my consultation when they put forth the predetermination for insurance. that would be huge as that would be half the price.


Hopefully you have top notch insurance. Most insurances won't cover cosmetic, if so would be very minimal


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I also have an appointment today to be evaluated for two implants.

I might have waited to long and have some bone loss already.

3500- 4000 a tooth was my last quot. 

Anybody have a bridge? Tell me about bridges.

Much much cheaper


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

I had one, but had it removed because I had problems eating and speaking with a bag of silicone in my mouth.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> I also have an appointment today to be evaluated for two implants.
> 
> I might have waited to long and have some bone loss already.
> 
> ...


I know two people here at work that have bridges they are happy with them...have had them for years...way cheaper and covered by insurance.

The only drawback is that the two teeth surrounding the missing tooth have to be filed down.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

What do you guys do for teeth care?

I am starting to brush twice daily morning and night 2 minutes each and swishing with Listerine both times. I have a little bit of gingivitis at the bottom gum so want to nip that in the bud.

I might try swishing hydrogen peroxide at night instead of the Listerine.

I know some of my dental issues that I have had esp. over the last few years are in the past being too lazy to brush at night then when brushing in the morning just doing a quick brush, not flossing enough and when I had a root canal not getting the crown put on it asap because I hated the process of crown prep.

So I am totally focused on changing my dental habits. In the last year I got two crowns put on teeth that I had root canals on a few years back. Plus I bought an electric toothbrush with a timer this way I brush my teeth longer.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> I also have an appointment today to be evaluated for two implants.
> 
> I might have waited to long and have some bone loss already.
> 
> ...


Is that 3500-4k a tooth before insurance does anything or do you have to pay near 8k out of pocket for having two done? If so DAMN!!!!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Middle of Everything said:


> Is that 3500-4k a tooth before insurance does anything or do you have to pay near 8k out of pocket for having two done? If so DAMN!!!!


My insurance considers it cosmetic. And does not cover any implants.

I just got back from the dentist. Too much bone loss. It can still be done but would haave to have bone grafts now with each bone graft the price goes up.

Looks like I'll be going with a bridge. Today he took some xrays and made some notes .going ba8ck in 2 wks and he said we will discuss bridge options.

My insurance covers 60% of the cost of a bridge. 

I could get a partial but that low end fix.

Really can't afford 8k for two teeth.or more including bone grafts.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> My insurance considers it cosmetic. And does not cover any implants.
> 
> I just got back from the dentist. Too much bone loss. It can still be done but would haave to have bone grafts now with each bone graft the price goes up.
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure...here in Canada the dental receptionist was telling me only one insurance she knows of covers implants but that is just for one in your lifetime. My insurance will cover the cost of what a bridge will cost..so if the one implant costs 5K and a bridge would cost 2K there is still a difference of 3K which is a lot of money.

Talking to my dentist today he said for me a partial denture is a great option, as we have dual insurance it would be 100% covered and he said one day if your insurance changes you can get an implant later. As well using a partial in the interim is way better than nothing at all..as the partial denture would protect that area and not allow the other teeth to start moving and shifting.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got my first implant; a front top tooth. It was uncomfortable, and I wore and irritating "flipper" in my mouth for months, but I am thrilled that I could get it; another tooth had too much bone loss and I had to go with a bridge. I paid in installments, so I honestly don't know the total.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

tom72 said:


> Hopefully you have top notch insurance. Most insurances won't cover cosmetic, if so would be very minimal


This.

Keep in mind that if you have different dental insurance options, some might cover it and others not. I have this situation and the DHMO does not cover it while the DPPO covers 75%.

It may pay to wait until you can switch coverages.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So I went to the consult and he wants to remove my wisdom tooth and put in two implants instead. 10K all together. He said that wisdom tooth should come out. I went back to my regular dentist and he said he wants to take it out to make room for two implants he can't figure out why one would not be fine.

I am going to see another dentist (this is such a pain in the ass)...to get a second consult.

I think I am just going to get partial denture in the interim then one day if and when my insurance covers implants get one then.

It seems like such a sales pitch these implants....


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

highwood said:


> So I went to the consult and he wants to remove my wisdom tooth and put in two implants instead. 10K all together. He said that wisdom tooth should come out. I went back to my regular dentist and he said he wants to take it out to make room for two implants he can't figure out why one would not be fine.
> 
> I am going to see another dentist (this is such a pain in the ass)...to get a second consult.
> 
> ...



Wisdom teeth . Just get them pulled no reason to get an implant for a wosdom tooth. You won't even notice its gone.

Hell they pull most peoples wisdom teeth because the come in croocked and crowed you teeth.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Wisdom teeth . Just get them pulled no reason to get an implant for a wosdom tooth. You won't even notice its gone.
> 
> Hell they pull most peoples wisdom teeth because the come in croocked and crowed you teeth.


Sorry I have two molars missing and the wisdom tooth is still intact as well...he wants to remove the wisdom tooth in order to make room to replace the two missing molars with implants for a total of 10K.

I would rather get one implant and leave the wisdom tooth in as is. It is not bothering me at this point.

However depending on the cost of one implant I might just get partial dentures. Sorry but spending 10K on teeth is ridiculous. I hate the way they try and guilt you into it by alluding that you are making mistakes not doing it...seriously 10K, the dental office thinks that people are just lining up to pay 10k for their teeth. **** I know people who can't afford to go to the dentist for checkups, etc. never mind implants. I am kind of pissed off at how much of a sales pitch it is and if you don't do it you are making a big mistake.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

I have one. It cost about 2500. It is a long process. Each step has months in between. It was not too painful. Took pain meds for a couple of days.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Still undecided...I went for another consult and he said sure just do the one implant and worry about the wisdom tooth later if need be. they gave me their quote and close to 5K for one implant well the other place quoted 10K for two implants and one wisdom tooth removal so price not much different when you look at like that. I will have to see what the predetermination comes back at then decide from there.

Now I am thinking I might get the first specialist to remove the wisdom tooth and what is remaining of the root canalled tooth that broke off (that is considered a more complex extraction because extracting a root canalled tooth is more complex as it comes out in pieces)....then after that point either get a partial denture until one day our insurance covers implants. Even one implant right now would still be at least 2 to 3 K out of pocket.

I like the first guy better because he has 30plus years experience as a dentist doing extractions while the other consult doctor not as much. I keep thinking just take that wisdom tooth out because I am pushing 50 and don't want issues with it later on down the road.


----------

